# Hose Bibs



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone have a GOOD suggestion for a very good non-frostfree hosebib ?

The only ones I can find around here are the cheap " made in china " ones that HO 's can get at A** Depot . Or the 1/4 turn chrome looking ones . Which are fine but seem to split regularly at the packing .

Little help fellow pipers ??

Cal


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea these from woodford

http://www.woodfordmfg.com/Woodford/Wall_Faucet_Pages/model-24.htm


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats not a non-freeze Ron.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Cal said:


> Anyone have a GOOD suggestion for a very good *non-frostfree* hosebib ?
> Cal


Dats what he was asking for. Those woodfords also come chrome plated with crystal handle:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Thats not a non-freeze Ron.


I know it's not. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I love a Woodford. I recently had problems with that "Made in China" chrome thing with the 1/4 turn.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Holy crap do I need to read better! DUH!!
Damn, thought I could finally catch Ron in a mistake.
Ah well, maybe another time:jester:


----------



## scottc (Feb 3, 2009)

I have put in 100's of those woodfords (24P chrome) no problems, makes for a good looking job.


----------

